# ISPC 3 web wird nicht angezeigt



## demmtree (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

Ich nutze einen ISPconfig3 Server als allgemeinen Nameserver für einige Domains. Gleichzeitig wird auf dem Server das zur Domain gehörige web gehostet, ns1.beispiel.de und www.beispiel.de sind quasi unter derselben IP zu erreichen. 
Einige Dienste die mir sicherheitstechnisch bedenklich erscheinen (zb TOR) betreibe ich allerdings auf einem separaten VServer mit anderer IP. Auf diesen verweist ein DNS A Eintrag(tor.beispiel.de). Funktioniert soweit alles prima.
Ich habe jetzt auf dem TOR Server auch ein web angelegt (als domain dann auch tor.beispiel.de). 
Allerdings erscheint mir kein Zugriff auf dieses web möglich. Ich lande bei eingabe von tor.beispiel.de stets bei der apache standard-seite. Was mache ich falsch? 

Ach und nebenbei, gibt es eine Möglichkeit daß alle neu angelegten webs automatisch einen Link zur webmail in /var/www anlegen? Das würde relativ viel Arbeit ersparen. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## demmtree (17. Apr. 2009)

*push*

tut mir leid, aber ich kann den fehler grade wirklich nicht lokalisieren


----------



## planet_fox (18. Apr. 2009)

```
gibt es eine Möglichkeit daß alle neu angelegten webs automatisch einen Link zur webmail in /var/www anlegen?
```
Das dürfte schon möglich sein, wenn man die isp standard konfig über arbeitet


----------



## demmtree (19. Apr. 2009)

ist das auch bei einem bereits aufgesetzten system mit vorhandenen webs möglich, oder macht es mehr sinn dann nochmal von vorne zu starten?


hat ansonsten keiner eine idee bezüglich der nicht angezeigten webs? dieses problem ist eigentlich dringlicher


----------



## planet_fox (19. Apr. 2009)

> ist das auch bei einem bereits aufgesetzten system mit vorhandenen webs möglich


Ja dies sollte auch möglich sein, nur die vorhandenen webs musst du manuel einrichten.




> hat ansonsten keiner eine idee bezüglich der nicht angezeigten webs? dieses problem ist eigentlich dringlicher


Schau mal ob der vhost passt im apache verzeichnis


----------



## demmtree (22. Apr. 2009)

scheint eigentlich so:


> tor:~# cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/tor.beispiel.de.vhost
> <Directory /var/www/tor.beispiel.de>
> AllowOverride None
> Order Deny,Allow
> ...


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2009)

Welche Linuxdistribution?


----------



## demmtree (23. Apr. 2009)

debian lenny


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2009)

Wähle mal statt * die IP in den Website Settings aus, auf die die subdomain tor.beispiel.de verweist.


----------



## demmtree (25. Apr. 2009)

hat leider nichts gebracht


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2009)

Dann solltest Du Dir mal Dein DNS näher ansehen, da der apache korrekt konfiguriert ist. Du musst sicherstellen dass für tor.beispiel.de ein DNS A-Record existiert der auf die exakte IP verweist die Du im apache konfiguriert hast.


----------



## demmtree (28. Apr. 2009)

ja, das wars. ist mir gestern abend schon aufgefallen, ein blöder zahlendreher in der ip. danke trotzdem für die mühe. 

achso, so mal als rückmeldung, ispconfig 3 gefällt mir tatsächlich extrem gut. danke für die tolle arbeit


----------

